# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  نسب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ... وصور رائعة من بلدته ؟!

## إياد العكيلي

ما أروع سيرة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ....  وما أجلّ ذكره !

يقول الأستاذ عبد الله الهدلق ضمن بحثه الموسوم بـ : ( فوائد من مجالس شيخنا العلامة بكر بن عبد الله أبو زيد ـ رحمه الله ـ ما نصّه :

( قال لي الشيخ في ليلةٍ من الليالي: لو رأيتني البارحة في هذا المجلس وأشار –رحمه الله-إلى مجلسٍ مُجاور..قال: لو رأيتني وأنا أقرأُ سيرة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله، وقد غَلَبَني البُكاء لشدَّة ما أثَّرتْ فيَّ حياة هذا الشيخ..ثم قال: هذه هي الحياة، أين نحن منهم؟  )  انتهى .

فأين نحن منهم ؟!

ــ  نسب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ـ رحمه الله ـ :

يقول العلامة بكر أبو زيد القضاعي ـ رحمه الله ـ مقرّرا نسبه إلى بني نُمير ...  ما نصّه : ( المداخل إلى آثار شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وما لحقها من أعمال ) ص 16 :

( نسبته النُميري من إفادات تلميذ تلامذته ابن ناصر الدين ( 842 ) ، وتابعه عليها العدوي في الزيارات ، بل هذه النسبة منصوص عليها في بعض رسائل الشيخ المخطوطة على طرر النسخ ، وقد ذكر الشيخ ابن قاسم في مقدمة النقض ، رسالتين رآهما في الظاهريّة كذلك ص 35 حاشية 1 ، وهي نسبة إلى بني نُمير ، وهم بطن من عامر بن صعصعة بن معاوية بن بكر بن هوازن العدنانية ، وذكر القلقشندي في نهاية الأرب ص 433 نقلاً عن ابن خلدون : أن منازل بني نُمير في الجزيرة الفراتية والشام ، فشيخ الإسلام إذاً عربي صريح  نسباً ولساناً ) . 

وأما عن بلدته حرّان ....  فأنقل ( بتصرّف ) ما كتبه أحد إخواننا حيث قام بزيارتها ميدانيّا وسجل عنها بعض ملاحظته :

اخواني الكرام ... أخوكم أبو عبد الرحمن من الكويت و لي اهتمام في الرحلات و زيارة المناطق التاريخية الاسلامية على وجه الخصوص فقد زرت مناطق كثيرة مثل دمشق و حمص و حلب وبصرى و حوران و الرقة و الرها و عينتاب وأنطاكيا وطرسوس و ماردين و ديار بكر (آمد) و سروج و ملطية وخرتبرت ( خربوط ) ودلوك ومناطق كثيرة و صورت فيها الكثير من الصور ولي رحلات شبه سنوية في الربيع لهذه المناطق بسيارتي ...
و قد كنت قبل أيام في زيارة لهذه المناطق التي تتكلمون عنها ومنها بلدة حران وهي بلد شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى وموقعها جنوب الرها و شمال الرقة ويسكن هذه البلدة العرب من قبيلة الجملان ( أقرباؤهم في الفلوجة ) وبني عجل و غيرهم كما يسكنها الأكراد أيضا و لهذه المدينة سور كبير متهدم ولها جامع كبير متهدم أيضا ولبيوتهم كما تفضلتم أشكال مميزة فهي مبنية من القبب المخروطية الشكل ....
و قد أخبرني أكثر من رجل في هذه البلدة أن بيوت آل تيمية معروفة هنا (يسكنها حاليا بعض العائلات التي لا تربطها صلة بآل تيمية رحمهم الله ) وقد عرضوا علي أن يأخذوني لهذه البيوت لكني لم أفعل لأني وجدت أنه لا يليق بي أن ادعي السلفية ثم أنشد عن بيوت أناس انتقلوا إلى رحمة الله منذ قرون وكأن بيوتهم صارت مزارا !!
وأنا زيارتي لم تكن لحران وحدها بل كانت زيارة شاملة لجميع مناطق التاريخ الاسلامي بحسب طاقتي خصوصا في بلاد الشام و الجزيرة وهي الأماكن التي أهتم بها في بحثي و قراءاتي و الله المستعان ...
و هذه بعض الصور بكامرتي ( أخذت بتاريخ 9-4-2009 أي قبل أسبوعين :

صورة لبقايا الجامع الكبير 


لقطة من داخل قلعة حران





وهذه صورة من داخل أحد البيوت وصاحب البيت عربي من قبيلة الجميلي ، وعمر هذا البيت أكثر من 250 سنة وقد صار الآن مزارا للسياح القادمين من أوربا و اليابان وغيرها من البلدان .




ملاحظات:
1- قرأت كلام الشيخ بكر بن عبد الله أبو زيد رحمه الله تعالى عن بلدة حران وقد قال عنها إنها ليست التي بقرب دمشق ولا التي بتركيا ولا التي قرب حلب ... فأقول : 
نعم هي ليست التي في دمشق فهذه اسمها حران العواميد و قد مررت عليها وتقع قرب مطار دمشق وليست قرب دوما كما ذكر أحد الأخوة الفضلاء.
و أما التي بقرب حلب فبالاتفاق ليست هي المقصودة.
و أما التي في تركيا اليوم و التي صورتها فهذه بلد شيخ الاسلام فهي:

أ- التي غزاها و دمرها التتار.
ب- و الناس هنا يعرفون بيوت آل تيمية.
ج- وفي بلاد الشام إذا أطلقت حران فهذه هي البلدة المعروفة التي يتبادر الذهن لها ولو لم تكن هي لذكر ذلك المؤرخون في ترجمة شيخ الاسلام كأن يقولوا حران كذا استبعادا لهذه البلدة العريقة ذات التاريخ القديم.

لكن هنا لابد أن أشير من باب الاحتمال لكلام الشيخ بكر رحمه الله وهو ما سمعته من كلام أكثر من رجل في ديار أورفا - الرها - أنهم يطلقون اسم حران على كل ما يقع جنوب أورفا من البرية بمعنى أنك لو كنت في جنوب مدينة أورفا ولاحت لك البرية أو المزارع فهذه يطلقون عليها حران ما دمت قد خرجت من حدود العمران في أورفا وقد حصل معي موقف طريف و ذلك أن رجلا من قبيلة بني عجل كان يقول لي أن الكمأة موجودة في حران وأشار للأراضي التي أمامه جنوبا فقلت له : سبحان الله لماذا فقط في حران تنبت الكمأة - و أنا في نفسي أقصد بلدة حران - فاستغرب سؤالي كما استغربت أنا كلامه فعندها أوضح لي مقصده وهو أن هذه المناطق الشاسعة ولو كانت قريبا فهي تسمى حران وكل جنوب الرها فهو حران.

وعلى هذا فهناك احتمال ضعيف في أن شيخ الاسلام من قرية صغيرة في هذه المنطقة الكبيرة التي اسمها حران وليس من مدينة حران الكبيرة وأما كلام الناس الذي قالوه لي عن بيوت آل تيمية فالله أعلم بحقيقته و الأمر واسع إن شاء الله تعالى ....
2- حران بلد قديم مشهور للصابئة لكن بحسب قراءاتي عن تاريخ هذه المدينة فإن الصائبة لم يعد لهم وجود في هذه المدينة منذ أوائل القرن الرابع الهجري.
4- حران و الرقة هما قصبة ديار مضر كما أن الموصل و نصيين هما قصبة ديار ربيعة و آمد و ماردين هما قصبة ديار بكر .... ولعل من الغريب هنا أن نجد أن هذه الديار لكل منها قصبتان!! وهذا لا يستقيم ولكني بعد النظر تبين لي أنه على مدى الأزمان و السنين تتغير أحوال البلدان فبينما كانت حران هي قصبة ديار مضر لقدمها و كبرها و تاريخها صارت بعد ذلك الرقة هي قصبة هذه الديار وذلك لتوسعها مثلا وعدم سقوط هذه المدينة مثلا بيد التتار أو الروم أو الصليبيين ...

وعلى سبيل المثال اليوم نجد مدينة آمد فإن اسمها اليوم لا يكاد يذكر فقد غلب على اسمه هذه المدينة اسم ديار بكر مع العلم بأن ماردين و ميافارقين هما من أشهر مناطق ديار بكر ..
5- حران لا يوجد بها نهر و أما نهر البليخ فيمر بعيدا عنها بمسافة 4 كم تقريبا 
6- هناك جامعة كبيرة في أورفا اسمها جامعة حران.
7- هذه المناطق حارة صيفا و رائعة في فصل الربيع و تستحق الزيارة .

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

رحم الله الإمام ابن تيمية ... وبارك فيك أخي الكريم

----------


## إياد العكيلي

أحسنت أخي الفاضل ..

جزاك الله خيرا ...

----------


## ابو حسين البركاتي

احسنت اخي بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

آل تيميه

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

أحسنت يا أبا مالك لكن ما مصدر هذه الشجرة؟؟

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

وجدتها فى ويكيبديا
ووجدت شجرة مشابهة لها فى كتاب الترجمة الذهبية في أعلام آل تيمية
فى آخر صفحة من الكتاب 

http://saaid.net/book/10/3359.doc
موضوع مفيد
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=21598

----------


## خلوصي

طريف ... بارك الله فيك

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

أحسن الله إليك أخي الكريم .. لكن ؟!
ألا يعدّ هذا من التعلّق بالآثار ؟!!
فقد سبق لي وأن نشرت موضوعا يحوي على صورة لمكتبة أحد العلماء فشنّع عليّ  بعض الإخوة بدعوى سد ذريعة التعظيم !! 
فهل هذا صحيح ؟!!

----------


## خلوصي

> فهل هذا صحيح ؟!!


لا ليس صحيحاً  :Smile:

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

> لا ليس صحيحاً


كنت أطمع في أكثر من هذا ... أستاذي!!
فما عهدتك .. بخيلا  :Smile:

----------


## المسلم الحر

وفقك الله أيها الأخ الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا النقل الذي أسأل الله أن يجعله مفيدا

أخوك أبوعبدالرحمن العتيقي

----------


## أبو سليمان الروقي

أحسن الله إليك .. وبارك عليك

----------

